# Anyone Using Windows 10?



## Davexx1 (Mar 14, 2016)

Got a new computer, it has the new Windows 10 operating system, and I hate it.  It also has the new Microsoft "Edge" browser.  I hate that too!

Dave


----------



## PappyHoel (Mar 14, 2016)

I have not done the free upgrade.  I refuse to move off windows 7.


----------



## Bill Mc (Mar 14, 2016)

Yes, unfortunately. But I'm struggling thru.


----------



## swamp hunter (Mar 14, 2016)

There has to be a reason they  keep trying so hard to sign me up.
If it was that good folks would be jumping on it and even paying I'd think.
I've not heard good things so I'll stick to 7..


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 14, 2016)

download Chrome. then get Privacy Badger for it.  then get Ublock Origin.

no popups, no hassles, fast browser


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 14, 2016)

I am running W7 professional on all my work computers, but W10 on my laptop.  W10 is faster and takes less resources, but I am having some issues getting use to it.  I like the W7 interface better because I am use to it, but I will get use to W10 too.


----------



## hdgapeach (Mar 14, 2016)

Loaded it for a couple of days, then dumped it and went back to 7.  Too many issues, in my opinion.


----------



## Matt.M (Mar 14, 2016)

W10 is fine.  Much better than 8 or 8.1.  Hated that Metro screen.

Use Chrome as your browser.  

What can't you do?


----------



## Buzz (Mar 14, 2016)

Been running it since July 2015.  No issues whatsoever.  Extremely fast and less resource intensive than previous versions of windows. 

Forget Edge, use Chrome and add some nice add ons.   I use Chome on all the operating systems I use.  Windows, Linux, and MacOS.   No way I'm using Edge, Safarii, or any other lessor Browser.


----------



## hdgapeach (Mar 14, 2016)

Matt.M said:


> W10 is fine.  Much better than 8 or 8.1.  Hated that Metro screen.
> 
> Use Chrome as your browser.
> 
> What can't you do?



Been runnin' Chrome for as long as it was available (IE was going out anyway).  We were having problem with 10 causing the comp. to freeze up.  Don't know if it was a compatibility issue with Hughes Net, the Netgear modum or something else on the hard drive.  Wasn't motivated to troubleshoot it when I was content with 7.  Too easy to dump it and go back to 7.

Figured it had kinks that needed working out and would re-load it later.  Later ain't showed up yet .


----------



## 660griz (Mar 15, 2016)

IE is installed in windows 10. I had to put a shortcut for my wife since she didn't like edge. 
I like windows 10 much better than 8. 
Just run 'iexplore' and it should come up.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 15, 2016)

I'll stick with my Windows 7 Home Premium edition with the Mozilla Firefox browser as it is super fast and works like a charm all of the time.

When Windows 8 came out, all I ever heard was complaints by the majority of users so I would never try that version for sure.  So far, most users of the Windows 10 version that I have talked with are not happy with the results either SO I will be sticking with my Windows 7 Home Premium edition with Mozilla Firefox browser.


----------



## 660griz (Mar 15, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I'll stick with my Windows 7 Home Premium edition with the Mozilla Firefox browser as it is super fast and works like a charm all of the time.  This is with 55 percent of my hard drive full at this point.
> 
> When Windows 8 came out, all I ever heard was complaints by the majority of users so I would never try that version for sure.  So far, most users of the Windows 10 version that I have talked with are not happy with the results either SO I will be sticking with my Windows 7 Home Premium edition with Mozilla Firefox browser.



Good luck. 
Barring any major computer issues, you have about 4 years until you will have to upgrade. Maybe Windows 11 will be better. 

Firefox has been known to double up posts.


----------



## PappyHoel (Mar 15, 2016)

Windows 10 has serious privacy issues.  The reason it's free is so that windows can collect your data and sell it to a 4th party advertiser/marketing.

This article tells how to disable these "features".  

http://www.techrepublic.com/article...y-default-heres-how-you-can-protect-yourself/


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 15, 2016)

Bought a new computer with 10 pre-installed a while back. I don't mind it, seems to run fine, I have had no problems. I am not crazy about the Edge browser, though. It has compatibility issues with the Java and ActiveX controls on some older sites and forums. I absolutely hate Chrome, I cannot stand it. Firefox works well for me, with the adblock.


----------



## specialk (Mar 18, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I'll stick with my Windows 7 Home Premium edition.



same here, I got several used win7 laptops in good condition....I'm gonna' ride it out as long as possible....


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 18, 2016)

Last report I read, don't know how accurate, was that MS planned to give Win7 the XP treatment in about a year and a half. Part of their Win10 push and because Win7 is getting old enough, in their view. Also MS is coordinating more with Intel to help drive sales of newer hardware.


----------



## Davexx1 (Mar 18, 2016)

The issues I have are probably just that moving around and doing things is different with the new OS and browser.  I did load Chrome and even ver 9.8 of AOL Desktop so I can fiddle with the new browser, learning as I go, or launch the old that is so familiar and easier to use.  I turned off all advertising ads and as much of the info sharing as I could.


----------



## Al White (Mar 29, 2016)

Windows 10 with Edge is where it's at.  Much safer and is built to work together.  I'd say give it a shot for a bit, changes often take some getting used to - but in the IT world it comes often.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 29, 2016)

PappyHoel said:


> Windows 10 has serious privacy issues.  The reason it's free is so that windows can collect your data and sell it to a 4th party advertiser/marketing.
> 
> This article tells how to disable these "features".
> 
> http://www.techrepublic.com/article...y-default-heres-how-you-can-protect-yourself/



That, Edge and other things are the reasons I am riding the Win7Pro horse to the grave. I have 41 users so when the end of the line comes it comes for all users, not onesy twosies.


----------



## JohnK (Apr 9, 2016)

Matt.M said:


> W10 is fine.  Much better than 8 or 8.1.  Hated that Metro screen.
> Use Chrome as your browser.
> What can't you do?



I have 2 on 8.1 that work fine using fire fox but I'm not a fan of the look. Are you still happy with 10? I'm thinking about pulling the plug before I install some new software so it will start off in 10. Anybody have any real issues with the installation?


----------



## GoldDot40 (Apr 9, 2016)

I've had 10 on my laptop for several months now. I've had zero issues with it. I'm fairly adaptable though, so OS changes usually don't bother me as long as it's compatible with other things I already have.


----------



## JohnK (Apr 10, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> Bought a new computer with 10 pre-installed a while back. I don't mind it, seems to run fine, I have had no problems. I am not crazy about the Edge browser, though. It has compatibility issues with the Java and ActiveX controls on some older sites and forums. I absolutely hate Chrome, I cannot stand it. Firefox works well for me, with the adblock.



Hey bud, thanks a lot for the ad block tip. I just put it on and this computer is really flying...


----------



## natureman (Apr 10, 2016)

For anyone not happy with 10's user interface you can change to the classic view http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-vista/change-windows-to-classic-view Edge seems to be integrated into the OS so I don't think it can be easily removed.


----------



## littlenorth (Apr 10, 2016)

Several years ago I linked up to Cyber Power PC in California. At the time I could have them install either Windows 7 or Windows 8. Thankfully I chose Windows 7 Ultimate and built it into a large gaming computer. I am able to run Virtual which permits me to use the majority of XP programs, games etc. Having Virtual installed is having a second operating system on the same computer. A lot of the large games that I am able to run on Windows 7 could not be run on Windows 8. I have had several computers over the years and am very happy with how this one performs.
What one has to be careful of is there are lots of anti virus programs available but many are shoved onto the market for consumer testing. Some are next to impossible to remove once they are installed as their uninstall will not fully remove them, there by blocking a different anti virus installation. To install a different anti virus program the first one has to be totally uninstalled. All the best.


----------



## Killdee (Apr 10, 2016)

A buddy of mine is having all manner of "10" issues.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Apr 10, 2016)

I went from 8.1 on this cheap laptop I'm on now to the free upgrade to 10. After the initial upgrade and a few weeks of daily upgrades, it's stabilized and I like it fine.  Of course, I never had an issue with 8.1.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 12, 2016)

I just did the Windows 10 upgrade. I'll keep ya'll posted of how it's going. I noticed all of my pdf files opened with Edge pdf viewer than my Adobe viewer. I don't like it when an operating system does that on it's own.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 12, 2016)

My mp3's are now opening with a program called Groove. I don't see an option to associated all of my mp3 files with my previous player 1by1. I can still play them with 1by1 but I don't know how to automatically open with that program.

Fixed it, I had to do it under Properties.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 12, 2016)

Artfuldodger said:


> My mp3's are now opening with a program called Groove. I don't see an option to associated all of my mp3 files with my previous player 1by1. I can still play them with 1by1 but I don't know how to automatically open with that program.
> 
> Fixed it, I had to do it under Properties.



click on the windows start icon in the lower left corner.  just start typing default programs, and you will see the link come up for default programs.  Go to the MP3 player and set the default to the program you wish to open MP3 as the default.

done.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 12, 2016)

It looks like programs are now called apps. Like using smart phone jargon is politically correct. I guess icons or programs are old school.

I'll click on my mp3 player "app" now instead of the old program "icon."

Anyone remember Windows ME? It wasn't me. I don't think it was anyone.


----------



## JohnK (Apr 13, 2016)

Just looking at the issues that might come up it looks like I don't have a valid product key. The machines I want to upgrade came with 8.1 preinstalled and I don't have a product key. How do I get around that?


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 13, 2016)

google "missing win 8.1 product key"

I found this -

http://www.isunshare.com/product-key-finder/find-product-key-for-windows-8-or-8.1.html


----------



## JohnK (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks for the help, this forum is a great thing.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 14, 2016)

Doesn't Windows look for the key itself when installing Win10? It didn't ask me for the key but then I went from 7 to 10.


----------



## ribber (May 28, 2016)

Reviving an older thread:
Is there a way to disable/delete the Windows 10 upgrade ad?
I'm not upgrading this laptop to Windows 10, but the popups keep coming. Left the laptop on overnight and this morning, PC starts to shut down and says preparing to configure Windows 10. Apparently it set to auto and was going to install whether I wanted it or not. I can't find the folder/files on C drive to delete.


----------



## NOYDB (May 28, 2016)

ribber said:


> Reviving an older thread:
> Is there a way to disable/delete the Windows 10 upgrade ad?
> I'm not upgrading this laptop to Windows 10, but the popups keep coming. Left the laptop on overnight and this morning, PC starts to shut down and says preparing to configure Windows 10. Apparently it set to auto and was going to install whether I wanted it or not. I can't find the folder/files on C drive to delete.



Delete KB3035583 update from the list of installed up dates. Keep the update number. If you have install updates automatically on it will be reinstalled and the flag will appear again. Change to install update manually and don't install KB3035583.


----------



## ribber (May 29, 2016)

thanks


----------



## JohnK (Jun 5, 2016)

My desktop installed itself so I went ahead and did the laptop.....you better do something if you don't want it. I can't tell it's any better or faster than 8.1, fact is it looks slower. Edge did not work on my stuff, so I chatted with microsoft and they know it has issues and maybe an update will clear it later on? I use firefox and chrome anyway, haven't used explorer in years, so I'm good in that department but why would the only issues I have be with their own product and they know about it?


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jun 5, 2016)

I installed a new free app called "never10" and supposedly it will not self upgrade.  Google it.


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 5, 2016)

MS is trying to trick users into upgrading.

When you get the notice splash screen to schedule your upgrade. The red X in the top right corner doesn't just close the screen (that has been the convention for years). It turns on the auto update to 10. You think you are closing the prompt screen but you are not. Instead there is now a link in the body of the prompt to cancel or reschedule the upgrade.

MS has taken a hint from Apple to try to make you the user to do what they want.


----------



## ribber (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm ok with MS trying to convince me to upgrade, but not force it on me by sneaking it in on an auto update. When I buy a new PC, I'll opt for Windows 10, but not upgrading my current 7 OS. Have heard many that had issues. From my understanding, if you buy a PC with 10, there's no problems, but the update is iffy.


----------



## GA native (Jun 6, 2016)

The wife upgraded this computer from 7 to 10. I had a few problems early on, but it has since smoothed out.

The computer boots up much quicker than it did, other than that, I can't tell the difference. But I ain't no computer whiz... so my testimony isn't too weighty.


----------

